# Joining 2 Layers of 3/4 Plywood for Countertop & Seam Question



## TGPB (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm building new kitchen countertops with 2 layers of 3/4" plywood. The kitchen is a C shape so I have two seams. I'm joining the seams with miter bolts. *Do I need to join the seams of both layers of plywood with miter bolts or just the bottom layer?* Will wood glue and nails work sufficiently to bond the two layers of plywood together or should I use something else?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Why do you think you need 2 layers?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

The need for two layer question is a good one. If you decide on two layers, can you layout the design so the seams on the two layers don't line up? Put down the first yer and then add the top one with glue and screws.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Particle board would be a better choice of material. At least the top layer anyway. If you are covering with laminate, plywood might telegraph it's inconsistency.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I would concur that it would be better to cross lap the joints of the two layers instead of having them match and I would use screws instead of nails along with Type III glue. 
Also there is 1 1/8" thick plywood available that is usually used for sub-floors. It can be a bit rough on the surface but if you are using a tile top that won't be a problem

You did not say what the top finish would be but if it is a laminate the top top layer of the two should be MDF. However if the finished surface is tile then I would stick to plywood fir both layers.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

You don't need 2 layers of 3/4" plywood for a countertop. Back in the 70's and early 80's when every kitchen we made had a Formica top, we would make the tops from 3/4" particle board and double the edge along the front and sides with a strip about 4-6" wide.

For a C shaped top we would split it into two (if it would fit on two sheets of plywood) or three pieces. Join them underneath with a 12" wide piece of 3/4" particle board or plywood glued and screwed from the bottom after you have the tops sitting on the lowers.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

In the 70's and 80' we put cleats on the underside for clamping and alignment, once the gap was closed and perfect, we could screw them down from underneath and glue on a joiner. Later when the hardware was common we used the specialty bolts to speed things up. Seal up the joint edge well.


----------

